# Oil Burner- Liner Kit and Target Board? Scam?



## OilBurnerPain (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Again, oil burner burning my wallet and driving me nuts. But cant switch to natural gas because its not around.

question- my oil company who services my burner yearly says that i need a new 1" Thick Liner Kit and Target Board to prevent my cast iron from cracking and breaking the boiler. they want to charge $500 for this.

i'm broke esp from all my house repair work. i cant seem to find anything on the internet about this "kit" and of course no prices.

anyone know if this is BS or for real? i'm in ny btw for price comparison. please respond soon.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope. Its true.
Price is cheap.


----------



## spot8 (Nov 7, 2009)

At least a target wall. Which is simply a piece of firebox material against the back wall. It helps with the noise and efficiency somewhat. You can also get what they call wet pack and make what you need for cheap money. Your heating supply store could help you. There is not much chance of cracking your boiler as long as you have a cast iron boiler and not steel. Cast iron has water completly surrounding it, like a car radiator. Steel is what they call dry base and will crack because there is no water there.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Cast iron boilers that were designed to have a target wall. Don't have cast think enough for a 1600°F plus flame to shoot at them.


----------

